# Tax Question - State ID number?



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm filing the 1099k on one of those free websites and I'm stuck on box 7 asking for State ID no.

Is that Lyft's state ID no, or is it mine (since I'm now a business)?

On Lyft's 1099k box 7 is empty, and I don't have any tax numbers for myself either.

Do any of you know this number?


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Never mind. I removed the state from box 6 and the form allowed me to proceed.

Anyone with a similar problem just don't fill box 6 on your 1099k.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cenTiPede said:


> I'm filing the 1099k on one of those free websites and I'm stuck on box 7 asking for State ID no.
> 
> Is that Lyft's state ID no, or is it mine (since I'm now a business)?
> 
> r?


What do you mean filing the 1099k? Lyft gives you a 1099k
You mean a site that files your taxes for you? for free?


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> What do you mean filing the 1099k? Lyft gives you a 1099k
> You mean a site that files your taxes for you? for free?


Yes. There are quite a few depending on your income and state. Start here https://www.irs.gov/uac/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free

You can even get the state free as well.


----------

